# 2009 TTS Roadster - A Few Issues



## strick206 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello,

I am wondering if you can help me, we bought a white TTS Roadster in April last year and it has been brilliant, unfortunately the winter has unearthed a few problems.

Firstly, the drivers side window is on its way out i think, it is making a strange noise when lowering and sometimes it wont raise, i have seen the window regulator thread and will read through that to see what options i have but at the moment Audi are quoting £150 inc. VAT for an hours diagnostics, then 2 hours labour to repair at £150 an hour, plus the regulator is £134 and if the motor is on the way out too it's another £222.

A nice £806 bill, i am hoping to get Audi UK to pay for it as others have done but did you have to pay for the hours diagnostic before hand? £150 an hour labour fees is astonishing but i guess they can charge whatever they like.

Secondly, and this may be related but i dont think it is, the drivers side footwell and behind the seat is absolutely soaking, we have dried it but its come back, not actually sure what it is at the moment, i have read something regarding underneath the windscreen but i am struggling to work out what to do.

Thirdly, numerous LED's have stopped working in the "high" (3rd) brake light, i have bought a new one from Audi, surprisingly reasonably priced at £47 but i am struggling to fit it, i've found lots of guides on how to replace on a Couple but nothing on a roadster, can anyone help?

Lastly, the hood has got some small (and new) green mould at the bottom of it around the boot area, is this something that is relatively common and what do you guys use to treat it and prevent it from coming back?

Sorry for the long first post, any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gary, Welcome to the TTF.
Don't know alot about the MK2 but I expect the roof drains are blocked, fairly common on the Mk1.
Use Milton sterilising fluid, it's a mild bleach solution used for babies bottles to remove the mold on roof. Use with a soft brush.
Use Fabsil to protect/waterproof it once clean & dried thoroughly.
Mk2 owners will be along soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## strick206 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hoggy,

Thanks for the reply, i will do what you recommend regarding the mould on the hood and look to protect it afterwards, i dont think it has been done in much detail previously

Some Photos of the car are below



















The neighbour has a purple TTS coupe that can just be seen in the photos


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Gary,

You can run a quick check on the cowl drains by pouring a quarter of a litre of water into the ventilation openings near the top mounts of the front struts. They are visible with the bonnet open. Try when the car is level.

Most of that water should run out of the car after just a few seconds, behind the front wheels. If it doesn't the drains are blocked. After removing the rubber seal that touches the bonnet, the plastic cowl cover can be lifted a bit and smallish hands can remove the dirt that blocks the drains. Careful not to dislodge the rubber surroundings of the drain. You may need a torx screwdriver too to remove one or two screws on one side.


----------



## strick206 (Jan 5, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> You can run a quick check on the cowl drains by pouring a quarter of a litre of water into the ventilation openings near the top mounts of the front struts. They are visible with the bonnet open. Try when the car is level.
> 
> Most of that water should run out of the car after just a few seconds, behind the front wheels. If it doesn't the drains are blocked. After removing the rubber seal that touches the bonnet, the plastic cowl cover can be lifted a bit and smallish hands can remove the dirt that blocks the drains. Careful not to dislodge the rubber surroundings of the drain. You may need a torx screwdriver too to remove one or two screws on one side.


Thanks TT-driver,

I will try that tomorrow.

One more i have just thought of, what is the opinion on the forums regarding cambelts on TTS's?

Ours is now just over 45k and is a November 2009 model. I have read a lot of varying opinions and also seem to get a different answer every time i speak to a new person at Audi.

The same goes for the Haldex oil change and the S Tronic.

Brake fluid i am told is to be changed first after 3 years and then every 2 years after that?

S Tronic Gearbox oil as every 40k

Haldex every 3 years

Does this sound about right to you guys?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

The high level brake light was subject to a factory recall on that model year for exactly the fault you describe. Audi should fix for free.

Get regulator sorted out by independent. Don't get spanked raw by the dealer.


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice tts, although having had a white car before I am never going there again, so hard to clean.

Anyway I also have a tts, 2008. I would be interested also in everyone's view on the cambelt change. Mine has done about 45,000 also and is a daily driver. Audi are are doing a deal now which includes an mot, although still 500 odd.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

My previous Mk2 TTR leaked and it was the rear drainage channels which were blocked. You can see these in the void behind the doors with the hood partly lowered. They are difficult to clean, but there is a how to on here if you search. You may find this thread of interest? > viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683

Be sure to clean mould from the rubber seal as well as the hood. Scrub with hood cleaner.

Don't scrimp on maintenance.

Change cam belt @ 5 years. If it fails you will need deep pockets for the repair bill.

Brake fluid is cheap, every two years is recommended.

S Tronic oil is @ 40K and I would do Haldex at same time.

You are out of warranty so by all means use an independent or DIY for servicing, but with fixed price servicing you will not save a great deal.


----------

